# Whats up



## To_The_Top (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey! Im new to this forum and am just sayin whats up.  I am a 24 year old athlete who loves to workout, exercise, workout some more, then kick it with my girl.  Looking forward to learning some good stuff on here.  Take it easy.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*To_The_Top* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

welcome
I am new too


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Rendition (Jul 5, 2011)

this is a great forum. welcome!


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome.... Nice


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Workout and workout! Welcome


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to im


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## dubz (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

What's up! That's exactly what you should be doing in your 20s


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 31, 2011)

squigader said:


> What's up! That's exactly what you should be doing in your 20s


 
Ditto to that - Welcome!


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FL3XIN (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

